# 1966 Fender Pro Reverb



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been eyeing this Fender Pro Reverb on Kijiji. Hhe originally had it on for $1,750. I had contacted asking if he'd entertain an offer at $1,500 to which he replied "No thanks". So I let it go. He doesn't have much information other than stating that its all original except for a 3 prong plug and some kind of Master volume modded in to the speaker jack, which I was kind of uncomfortable with. As well the bottom panel from the rear is missing. Now I see he actually has it listed for $1,500 only a week I after I asked him. 
I'm wondering what I should be asking to see to verify this is original other than what was listed.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/mi...rb/1083692181?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Contact him again and offer $1250 this time. 8)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Contact him again and offer $1250 this time. 8)



lol yeah thats a thought. Although I'm seriously looking for a pro reverb so I don't want to get ridiculous.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

$1500 is not a bad price for a BF Pro Reverb in my opinion. Especially Canadian funds. Personally I'd reverse the mods back to stock. Seems like a good find to me, but I'd definitely take a look at the guts.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been eyeing this Fender Pro Reverb on Kijiji. Hhe originally had it on for $1,750. I had contacted asking if he'd entertain an offer at $1,500 to which he replied "No thanks". So I let it go. He doesn't have much information other than stating that its all original except for a 3 prong plug and some kind of Master volume modded in to the speaker jack, which I was kind of uncomfortable with. As well the bottom panel from the rear is missing. Now I see he actually has it listed for $1,500 only a week I after I asked him.
> I'm wondering what I should be asking to see to verify this is original other than what was listed.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/mi...rb/1083692181?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



As keithb7 has pointed out, that could indeed be a very decent deal. Although I weighed in with you earlier via PM, for the sake of others here as well, I'll add the following: At the very least, it's critical to confirm the date codes on the trannies, which should all be in the range of 606-5XX to 606-6XX, otherwise something has been replaced. I'd ask for the stamped serial number on the chassis and the letter codes rubber stamped onto the tube chart, and then check it against info here: http://www.superiormusic.com/page195.htm It still surprises me how sellers routinely post the year of a vintage amp that is simply incorrect. Usually it's quite innocent, and they've simply based it on what the previous seller told them...or they're just too lazy to look up readily available info, like the link I just provided. 

Because this one was modded at some point though, I'd also be asking for a gut shot showing the entire wiring layout inside the chassis, so I could compare it against the image below . You don't need to be a tech, you're just looking for major additions/deletions to what you see in the layout. Minor variations in the values of caps/resistors (or their replacements) are not uncommon. If the seller refused to provide any of this, especially someone with as much vintage gear as this guy ( http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other- ads/85065550 ), I'd immediately be wary...

Steve


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You should at least inquire about the provenance of the mods. You don't want to monkey around with either AC or high voltages, so there should be some assurances that you won't have to either "see the blue lights" or have to shell out, post-purchase, to have poorly-done mods rehabilitated or reversed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> .... If the seller refused to provide any of this, especially someone with as much vintage gear as this guy ( http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other- ads/85065550 ), I'd immediately be wary...
> 
> Steve


He certainly has some very impressive vintage gear for sale! 

Steve makes an excellent point that he "should" know, and be able and enthusiastic to provide, specific details.

Good luck with the purchase.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> As keithb7 has pointed out, that could indeed be a very decent deal. Although I weighed in with you earlier via PM, for the sake of others here as well, I'll add the following: At the very least, it's critical to confirm the date codes on the trannies, which should all be in the range of 606-5XX to 606-6XX, otherwise something has been replaced. I'd ask for the stamped serial number on the chassis and the letter codes rubber stamped onto the tube chart, and then check it against info here: http://www.superiormusic.com/page195.htm It still surprises me how sellers routinely post the year of a vintage amp that is simply incorrect. Usually it's quite innocent, and they've simply based it on what the previous seller told them...or they're just too lazy to look up readily available info, like the link I just provided.
> 
> Because this one was modded at some point though, I'd also be asking for a gut shot showing the entire wiring layout inside the chassis, so I could compare it against the image below . You don't need to be a tech, you're just looking for major additions/deletions to what you see in the layout. Minor variations in the values of caps/resistors (or their replacements) are not uncommon. If the seller refused to provide any of this, especially someone with as much vintage gear as this guy ( http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other- ads/85065550 ), I'd immediately be wary...
> 
> Steve


I just emailed the guy and asked him to provide the following pictures:

1. Date codes on transformers
2. Stamped serial # on the chassis and letter codes stamped on the tube chart
3. Gut shot showing the entire layout inside the chassis

I said after I received this that I'd want to arrange a time to go down and look at the amp.

I received a response back from him as I was typing this post and he responded "We can do all that when you come to see the amp. No pictures".

Just wondering if this is a reasonable response? It would kind of suck if I went all the way down there, received the information then had to come back and verify, then possibly go back down to purchase the amp.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I received a response back from him as I was typing this post and he responded "We can do all that when you come to see the amp. No pictures".
> 
> Just wondering if this is a reasonable response? It would kind of suck if I went all the way down there, received the information then had to come back and verify, then possibly go back down to purchase the amp.


Personally, I don't think it is reasonable given that you have to travel a fair distance (I assume he knows that fact).

Would he be prepared to use his computer (while you are there looking at the amp) to verify what he is selling? Maybe he could provide printed information for you from the linked website. 
Awkward, for sure, but more efficient. Just a thought. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Most buyers will want that information or a portion of it. His unwillingness = unlikely to sell as is. I wouldn't waste any more time with him.

PS - I've owned 2 '66 Pro Reverbs. The first one was absolutely magical, but I sold it out of financial need about 16 years ago. I got another years later but, despite spending lots of dough on speakers tubes tech etc, it just never sounded the same...not nearly as good and sweet. :frown-new:


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> His unwillingness = unlikely to sell as is. I wouldn't waste any more time with him.


Yep. 
I'd send him 1 more reply saying without the pics you can't make the trip.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Seems like he's either hiding something or just plain lazy as a seller. I've "conversed" with that seller via email before and there's definitely something "off" about the guy. I found him to be quite evasive so I ceased making enquiries altogether. Not sure what his deal is but I found him to be largely uncooperative.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I guess I'll just have to have some patience. I thought about it all day and decided to respond back that I'll pass.
This guy is always on the internet. Every time I've emailed him (4 or 5 times) he's responded within seconds.
He seems really casual about everything like he doesn't really care if he sells his amps or not. The only thing that leads me to believe he was serious about selling was the fact that he dropped the price of the amp from $1,750 to $1,500.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

For whatever it's worth, I know who this guy is, and he does have money and is prepared to sit on stuff. I was prepared to buy something off him a while ago, but he actually raised the price higher than he was originally asking in his add on kijiji. When I mentioned it, his reaction was, just too bad. He's also selling a 68 bandmaster reverb that was seriously modded and recab'd but doesn't mention the mods, other than to say it has a 2/4/8 OT. The guy is a D*^#!.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

He was very quick to respond when I emailed him as well...until I offered to purchase and then he "went dark" all of a sudden. Strangely, he had raised the price of the amp I was interested in by $200 when I checked later on. Weird.

If you are interested though, it's not unreasonable to ask him to simply check the tranny codes & serial # and then provide it. You could verify that info first hand afterwards if you checked the amp out. If he refused to provide such basic info, I'd walk away for good.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I too have been in a similar situation with a seller of a BF amp. I wanted more info. He said I could get all I wanted after I bought it. I told him I would bring his asking price in cash, lay it on the table, and open it up for a look inside. He said no. I told him if I broke anything cash it automatically his and I buy the amp. He said no.  

Later dude good luck with the sale.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> He was very quick to respond when I emailed him as well...until I offered to purchase and then he "went dark" all of a sudden. Strangely, he had raised the price of the amp I was interested in by $200 when I checked later on. Weird.
> 
> If you are interested though, it's not unreasonable to ask him to simply check the tranny codes & serial # and then provide it. You could verify that info first hand afterwards if you checked the amp out. If he refused to provide such basic info, I'd walk away for good.


In light of the info in this thread and my correspondence with him I'm walking away from this for good. I'm sure that something that I'm after will come along soon.
There is a 67 Pro Reverb I found on gbase thats in a music store just outside of Detroit. Its a bit over what I want to pay which if in Canada I'd probably investigate it further. Not that I mind travelling to Detroit. Just don't know what kind of hassle to come back across the border.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

If you cross the border and buy an amp, all you have to pay when taking it into Canada, is your local provincial and and Federal tax of the sale amount, converted into Canadian funds. I have done it many times. Sometimes I get lucky, tell border services that I am a vintage amp lover and hoarder and that I just picked up my dream amp. They have smiled, said enjoy and waved me through.
If you make a weekend trip out of it and stay out 48 hours, with a friend, spouse girlfriend, whatever, you get a personal exemption each. I think it's like $400 each. That amount is deducted from the amp value and not taxed.

The CAN dollar is sucking big time against the USA dollar right now though. Figure on a 30% premium you'll be paying. It makes more sense right now to stay in Canada. The problem is finding the right amp, in Canada. We have way fewer to choose from up here it seems.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> If you cross the border and buy an amp, all you have to pay when taking it into Canada, is your local provincial and and Federal tax of the sale amount, converted into Canadian funds. I have done it many times. Sometimes I get lucky, tell border services that I am a vintage amp lover and hoarder and that I just picked up my dream amp. They have smiled, said enjoy and waved me through.
> If you make a weekend trip out of it and stay out 48 hours, with a friend, spouse girlfriend, whatever, you get a personal exemption each. I think it's like $400 each. That amount is deducted from the amp value and not taxed.
> 
> The CAN dollar is sucking big time against the USA dollar right now though. Figure on a 30% premium you'll be paying. It makes more sense right now to stay in Canada. The problem is finding the right amp, in Canada. We have way fewer to choose from up here it seems.


The one I'm looking at is listed at $1,750 US. If I could manage to negotiate it for $1,500 US that would be just under 2k. If its an exceptional amp I could live with that. If taxes is all I have to worry about I have my native status.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is no other duty or import fees. Just tax. I don't know what the laws are for status Natives. These days, $1500 US is to be expected for a BF Pro Reverb in good condition. That's a little on the low side of most asking prices it seems.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Guitarman, is the amp you are considering at Huber & Breese? 

I was there a few weeks ago. Lots of vintage. Some of the larger amps upstairs were pretty beat up cosmetically, and very expensive.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Since you're looking stateside, have you seen this one?: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400909841729...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=400909841729&_rdc=1 It's fully serviced, original where it counts, and has a make-an-offer option. If you were interested, I'd suggest making an offer on the amp w/o speakers for 2 reasons: 1) I've seen several Pro baffles damaged in transit due to the weight of the speakers; 2) You'll want to replace the Celestions anyway (there are MUCH better options for a Pro). Makes more sense to reduce the ship risk AND save $ up front buying it unloaded. I've negotiated discounts on many BF Pros before using this same argument....


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

This thread now has me looking at Pro Reverbs. I tracked down a extremely clean early '69 Pro. Has drip edge. Seller is asking $1200 US. It's too far away to view. It's a real nice amp but I'm on the fence. 2X12 weaker Twin really. Kind of bulky and I believe weighs in at 58 or so lbs. Sigh...First world problems.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

I never knew much about ProReverbs, but recently was fortunate to have a '67 or '68 handbuilt clone chassis given to me, ( built by a local electrician back in his apprentice days in late 60's). I had it re capped, 3 prong plug installed, and it just sings. Great tones at acceptable volumes, played through a 2 x 12 cab. I can even coax some SRV and Colin James tones out of it. If you can find one, go for it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> This thread now has me looking at Pro Reverbs. I tracked down a extremely clean early '69 Pro. Has drip edge. Seller is asking $1200 US. It's too far away to view. It's a real nice amp but I'm on the fence. 2X12 weaker Twin really. Kind of bulky and I believe weighs in at 58 or so lbs. Sigh...First world problems.


I'm pretty sure the OP settled on a newer amp so whichever ones may have been mentioned in this thread are likely up for grabs...


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

There are two for Sale in Montreal - both 66's. I've toyed with it several times, but the prices are too high - one is asking a firm 2500.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I just settled on a 66 Deluxe Reverb. No Pro this time around. Not untill the bank account is rebuilt.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

FYI, I now own the amp in question. The amp is great, and it's for sale in the for sale section. 

The mod was done by steve Moratto, who is a vintage amp expert. It's a reversible MV which acts as a true bypass when at 10. Pm me if you're intereted. 

S


----------

